# now i need an amp



## Hardbody_Rikel (Dec 7, 2003)

here's the deal: i've got my subs, but no amp. here are the specs on the subs:

two 10" Kicker comp subwooofers
Peak watts 250 each sub
Kicker C10 Competition 
Comp 4-Ohm Subwoofer Parameters 
Model C12-4 C10-4 
Nominal Impedance 4 
SPL dB 1W/1M 87.7 
Displacement, cc 983 
Displacement, CuIn 59.96 
Hole cutout, in dia 9 5/32 
Mounting Depth, in 4 9/16 
Revc 3.645 
VC Inductance, mH 2.7 
Sd, SqM 0.037 
BL 10.17 
Vas, Liters 59.48 
Vas, CuFt 2.1 
Mms, gms 75.8088 
Fs 32.2 
Qms 10.534 
Qes 0.555 
Qts 0.527 
Pmax, watts 250 
Xmax, mm 7.5

(and yes, these are the subs i got from GTRsentra ) so what would be a good (but relatively inexpensive) amp to power these subs?


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Are u sure the peak is 250 watts? If thats the peak whats the RMS? Because thats what an amp has to go off of.


----------



## Hardbody_Rikel (Dec 7, 2003)

umm i don't know, those are the stats GTRsentra gave me. forgive me for being a :dumbass: but how would i find out the peak watts and RMS for sure?


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Just figure out the model numbers and search online for it, shouldnt be hard to find...Im guessing its probably 250 RMS which is the constant power they can take that an amp will put out but Im not certain, double check and Il help u find a good amp.


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

If your looking for a good amp that is a good price JBL 600.1. Its a great amp that will give you plenty of power. Only badthing is if you go with a ported box you will have to pick up a sub sonic filter (around $30.00). If your looking to spend a little more Kicker 600 or a DEI 600D. I know the DEI has a filter Kicker should have one too. 






Hardbody_Rikel said:


> here's the deal: i've got my subs, but no amp. here are the specs on the subs:
> 
> two 10" Kicker comp subwooofers
> Peak watts 250 each sub
> ...


----------



## Hardbody_Rikel (Dec 7, 2003)

well kicker's site says peak 250 watts, 125 RMS. this is where i was looking.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Chicago Tony said:


> Only badthing is if you go with a ported box you will have to pick up a sub sonic filter (around $30.00)too.


depends on where you tune
if you tune the box anywhere in the high 20's you really don't need a SSF unless you go around playing 20Hz test tones everywhere.


----------



## reygarcia (Jan 19, 2004)

i have a MTX 6500d monoblock amp for sale. pm or e-mail me if interested.


----------

